# Help! Bump / Swollen area around anus



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

This bump just showed up today around my ~6 week old ND's anus. 
She is acting, eating, and pooping normally. 
Any ideas as to what it might be / what to do?


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I had this exact same looking "bump" on one of my kids last year. Turns out it was just fatty tissue that within a few months completely went away. It did not seem to bother her or affect her in any way. I was instructed to watch for basic signs of infection such as redness, oozing, being hot, etc.


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks caprine. I will keep an eye on it and not worry too much as long as it doesnt get worse. Anyone else ever have something similar?


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

Well it did ended up getting worse. It was a cyst / abscess that grew and ended up popping. 
It was filled with normal looking white puss. 
The location, size, and puss consistency makes me think that it is very unlikely to be CL. 
I am hoping it was just some infection from some external source. 
Both our girls did have lice pretty bad that we treated them for yesterday. I'm not sure if that could have caused it or not. 
In any case, we got all the puss out and cleaned the area with alcohol. 
This morning there was just a tiny bit of new puss, so it seems to be doing better (as the entire thing forming and growing and bursting happened more quickly than the now elapsed time since burst).


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Hoping for the best ! Keep us updated !


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

most likely a sticker abscess.....not a cl location at all...glad it worked out : )


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

What do you mean by sticker abscess?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she got a sticker/thorn stuck in the skin..it can form a cyst...or abscess...the bodies way of dealing and expelling the object


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I am sorry it turned out to be more than just the fatty tissue I talked about in my experience. I have dealt with CL before and I agree that it does not sound like it nor is it a likely site for a CL cyst. As happybleats noted it is probably just a sticker abscess or something along those lines!


----------



## Ziegen (Sep 22, 2014)

No problem caprine. We all have different experiences with things. I never assume anyone's answer is necessarily what is wrong with my goat. I certainly appreciate everyones input. 
She is doing just fine now and the spot where it was seems to be healing fine and not getting infected.


----------

